# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  قواعد حفظ القرآن الكريم ارجو التثبيت جزاكم الله كل خير

## sawssen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فى مقالنا هذا نحاول التذكير والتركيز على بعض القواعد المهمة التي تساعد على حفظ القرآن، دافعنا لذلك أنه لا بد لأي عمل ناجح أن يعتمد التنظيم والتخطيط، وإن شئت قل: أن يقوم على منهجية وخطة واضحة؛ ليُثمر النتائج المرجوة. وانطلاقًا مما تقدم، نذكر القواعد التالية:

القاعدة الأولى: الإخلاص 

والإخلاص مطلب أساس من مطالب أي عبادة، وهو أحد الركنين الأساسين اللذين تُقبل على أساسهما العبادة، قال تعالى: { فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحًا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحد } (الكهف:110) فمن أراد أن يكرمه الله بحفظ كتابه فلا بد أن ينويَ بعمله هذا وجه الله، من غير أن يقصد من وراء ذلك أي مكسب مادي أو معنوي .

القاعدة الثانية: تصحيح النطق والقراءة 

هذا الجانب هو الركن الثاني من ركني قبول العمل، وهو ركن صوابية العمل وموافقته للسنة، فمن أراد حفظ كتاب الله فعليه أن يتلقى القرآن عن أهله المتقنين له، ولا يكفيه أن يعتمد على نفسه فحسب، وذلك أن أهم خصائص القرآن الكريم أنه لا يُؤخذ إلا بالتلقي عن أهله، يرشد لهذا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذه عن جبريل، والصحابة رضي الله عنهم أخذوه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهكذا حتى وصل إلينا محفوظاً من كل تحريف وتبديل ونقص .

القاعدة الثالثة: تحديد نسبة الحفظ اليومي 

الالتزام بهذه القاعدة من الأمور الميسِّرة لحفظ كتاب الله، فهي تقدم نوعًا من الالتزام اليومي لمن يريد الحفظ، فيخصص عدداً من الآيات لحفظها يوميًا، أو صفحة أو صفحتين. ونحن هنا ننصح بالتزام منهج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل: ( خذوا من الأعمال ما تطيقون فإن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا، وأحب العمل إلى الله ما داوم عليه صاحبه، وإن قلَّ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم، وكما قالوا: قليل دائم خير من كثير منقطع. 

القاعدة الرابعة: تثبيت ما تمَّ حفظه قبل الانتقال إلى غيره 

فلا ينبغي لمن شرع في حفظ كتاب الله أن ينتقل إلى محفوظ جديد قبل تثبت ما تم حفظه تماماً، ومما يُعين على هذا الأمر تكرار المحفوظ كلما سمح الوقت بذلك، كتكراره أثناء الصلوات المفروضة والمسنونة، ووقت انتظار الصلاة، ونحوه، ففي ذلك كله عون على تثبيت ما تم حفظه .

القاعدة الخامسة: المحافظة على مصحف واحد للحفظ 

وهذه القاعدة من الأمور المساعدة على حفظ كتاب الله؛ وبيان ذلك أن الإنسان يحفظ بالنظر كما يحفظ بالسمع، فمواضع الآيات في المصحف تُرسم في الذهن مع كثرة القراءة والنظر في المصحف، فإذا غيَّر الحافظ مصحفه، أدَّى ذلك إلى تشتيت الذهن، لذا كان الأفضل الالتزام بمصحف واحد، ويفضل هنا ما يُطلق عليه "مصحف الحفاظ" الذي تبدأ صفحاته بآية وتنتهي بآية .

القاعدة السادسة: اقتران الفهم بالحفظ 

من أعظم ما يُعين الحافظ على حفظه فهم الآيات التي يحفظها، ومعرفة ارتباط بعضها ببعض. والذي ينبغي ملاحظته هنا، تلازم الحفظ والفهم معاً، وأن أحدهما يكمِّل الآخر ويسانده ويدعمه، ولا يستغني أحدهما عن الآخر بحال .

القاعدة السابعة: الربط بين أول السورة وآخرها 

بعد أن يتم حفظ السورة كاملة يُستحسن لمن يحفظ ألا ينتقل إلى سورة أخرى إلا بعد أن يتم ربط أول السورة المحفوظة بآخرها. وبهذا يُشكِّل حفظ كل سورة وحدة مترابطة متماسكة لا انفصام بينها .

القاعدة الثامنة: تعاهد المحفوظ بالمراجعة والمدارسة 

وهذه القاعدة من الأهمية بمكان، إذ ينبغي لمن وفَّقه الله لحفظ كتابه أن يتعاهده بالمراجعة والمدارسة بشكل مستمر، ويُفضَّل أن تتم المراجعة مع حافظ آخر، ففي ذلك خير كثير؛ يساعد من ناحية على تثبيت المحفوظ، ويساعد من ناحية ثانية على تصحيح ما تمَّ حفظه بشكل غير صحيح، فضلاً عن أن التزام المدارسة مع حافظ آخر ييسِّر المراجعة المستمرة، فالإنسان عادة ينشط بغيره ما لا ينشط بنفسه، وقد قال تعالى: { سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا } (القصص:35) وتخصيص وِرْدٍ يومي للمراجعة أمر مهم ومفيد هنا .

ولا يخفى عليك - أخي الكريم - أن القرآن الكريم بقَدْر ما يسَّره الله للحفظ، بقَدْر ما هو سريع التفلُّت والنسيان، إذا لم يتعهده ويتعاهده الحافظ بالمراجعة والتكرار، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ يقول: ( تعاهدوا هذا القرآن، والذي نفس محمد بيده لهو أشد تفلُّتًا من الإبل في عُقُلِها ) رواه البخاري ومسلم .
رابط الموضوع
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/archive...t.php?id=17505
وجزاكم الله خيرا
أعننا الله وأياكم على حفظ القرآن الكريم وجعلنا من أهل الفردوس الأعلى من جنة النعيم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## بنت الامارات

بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..

----------


## sawssen

> بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..



الله يزيك كل خير والله سعيدة لانني قدمت شيء للاسلام و لاخواننا المسلمين

الهم ثبتنا على دينك و لا تكلنا لنفسنا طرفة عين

----------


## عاشقة الفردوس

الله يوفق الجميييييييييييييع ....................

----------


## sawssen

الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## shehadeh

بارك الله فيكي

----------


## shehadeh

:22 (22): ربنا يوفقكم:22 (12): :22 (22):

----------


## همس عصفور

الله يوفق الجميع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## UmHasan

جزاك الله خيراً في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## ام عبدالعزيز..

الله يعطيك العاااافيه

----------


## sawssen

الله يوفقنا كلنا لإتمام حفظه و العمل به

----------


## طيبة

جزاك الله خيراً
ووفقك وإيانا لحفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## @حصه@

جزاك الله ألف خير ...
والدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## sawssen

الله يوفقنا كلنا لإتمام حفظه و العمل به

----------


## سيدة_المسا

يزاج الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## sawssen

تسلميلي يا غالية

----------


## موزاني&

*مشكوره على القواعد*

----------


## Ms Style

اختي سوسن بارك الله فيج..

وربي يعينا على حفظ كتابه الكريم

----------


## أم غـلا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام منةالله

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## ammani

اللهم امييين .....جزاكم الله خير

----------


## الدنيا ماتسوى

بارك الله فيك اختي الغاليه
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

والله يثبتنا على حفظ القرآن الكريم

----------


## نبض العين

الله يوفقكم

----------


## عبق الماضي

جزاك الله جنة الفردوس

----------


## ام منةالله

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## دلووعة أبوها

يزاج الله خير

----------


## شجره الطيبه

يزاج الله خيرا

----------


## حزينة زايد

مشكوره اختي والله شجعتوني وفخاطري احفظه

----------


## حافية القدميين

الله يعطيج العافيه ان شاء الله

----------


## بسمة فجر

بارك الله فيك غاليتي
و جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا و الآخرة

----------


## مغرمة aأآ

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون إحسنه .. و إن شاء الله نطبقه من يوم و رايح يا أختي سوزان .. 

جزاك الله خيراً و جعله في ميزان حسناتك .. 

و ادعيلي لو سمحتي تتيسر أموري لالتحق بمركز تحفيظ قرآننا الكريم ..

----------


## ~ أم سيافي ~

تسلميييين

----------


## أم مبين

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بنت العرب2009

:Salam Allah: 
يزاج الله خير
في ميزان حسناتج  :Sha2: 


 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## mnop600

Agree with your view, to support you??? ????

----------


## بنت بلال

يزاج الله خير

----------


## دمعه سويديه

بارك الله فيج

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## وهم444

مشكورة اختي على النصايح .انا بدأت قبل شهرين والحمد لله تمام ادعولي با التوفيق

----------


## ! أم فهد !

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مرت الغالي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## بشوورة

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 

اللهم انك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنا جميعا يارب

استغفر الله العظيم

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده 

رضيت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا وبمحمد رسولا ونبيا " عليه الصلاة والسلام "

بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيئا في الارض ولا في السماء وهو العلي العظيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## blue water

الله يجزيج الف خير اختي

----------


## مفنودة العين

جزاج الله الف خير خيتوووو

----------


## فراولة VIP

مشكوره يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## شفوع

يجعلنا رب العالمين من اهل الجنه 
ااااااااااااااااامين يارب

----------


## Bent Rashed

jazak ullah 5ayran ... wa nofe3a beke
 :Sob7an:

----------


## الذربة

بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## بنت البر

مشكوره الغاليه ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ام النور

جزاج الله خير

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## Mozaaa

يزاج الله خير

----------


## وصــــايف

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## الروح الوفية

يزاج الله خير غلايه ع الموضوع المفيد
مع تحياتي 
الروح الوفية
السموحة

----------


## روح روضه

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## فجر النهار

الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## ام سعيد وفاء

جزاك الله خير

----------


## دانة ثمينة

> بارك الله فيك عزيزتي ..

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته

جزاكى الله كل خير يا اختى

----------


## راقية بأخلاقي

يزاج الله خير 


الله يعينا و يسهل علينا

----------


## بنت الشمالي

بارك الله فيكي 

ودخلكي فسيح جناتة 

وجعاك ممن يرتل القران آن الليل ونهار 

وممن يحفظه فصدرة 


اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميـــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## عســوؤلـه ..}

بآآرك الله فييج آختييه , وجعله الله في ميزآآن حسنآآتج يآرب العآلميين , قوآآعــد مهمه جدآآ , وجعلنآ الله وآيآكم من حفظة القرآن الكريم ,

----------


## زهرة _العود

بآآرك الله فييج آختييه , وجعله الله في ميزآآن حسنآآتج يآرب العآلميين , قوآآعــد مهمه جدآآ , وجعلنآ الله وآيآكم من حفظة القرآن الكريم ,

----------


## وردة وبس

جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## القطوة2010

بارك الله فيج والله يهون علينا حفظ كتاب الله

----------


## أم طمطوم

بوووووووووركت 
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبتنا على دينك

----------


## الدانه

جزاج الله خير

----------


## السعمرانه

مشكووووووووووووووريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## سماء صافية

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## ماء الحياة

اعننا الله على حفظه

----------


## عآيشـ ه‘ بوهم

الله يوفقج يا رب
ويجعلنا من الصالحين ^^

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

جزاج الله خير اختي 
اللهم أعنا على حفظ القرآن وتدبر معانيه

----------


## بنت A.D

ربي يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله لحفظ كتابه الكريم ..

ومشكورة اختيه و يزاج الله خير

----------


## AL-Doomah

يزاج الله خيـر

----------


## نسيم الشارجه

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## موزة الغفلي

بارك الله فيكي يارب

----------


## دانة ثمينة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ملكة الغربة

الله يجزيك الخير
ويساعدنا وياكي على :Quran:  حفظ القرآن الكريم كامل ان شاء الله

----------


## أم عمرآان

أعننا الله وأياكم على حفظ القرآن الكريم وجعلنا من أهل الفردوس الأعلى من جنة النعيم

اللهم أمين

----------


## مريوم الأموره

فعلا نصائح ومعلومات مفيده تساعد عالحفظ مشكوره ويزاج الله خير والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## where

بارك الله فيك 
وربي يرزقنا جميعا حفظ كتابه
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين يا ربي

----------


## ام عنوده

اللهم ثبتنى وبارك لنا وارزقنى حب القران

----------


## amethyst

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dima.

سبحان الله

----------


## Prime Lamy

*الله يجزاكِ خير أختي الغاليهـ ,,*

----------

